# MD Woman Gets In Fake Uber Car & Gets Robbed



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

A day after the SC woman was murdered by fake Uber driver, another woman gets into the car of a fake Uber driver. He robs her at her home.

More of these stories will continue until pax start verifying the license plate and vehicle make/model before getting into a car.

https://abcnews.go.com/US/police-seek-publics-identifying-man-pretended-ride-share/story?id=62439451


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

How soon people forget.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Stupid is as stupid does...


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Check the damn license plate. How hard is that, folks?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Invisible said:


> A day after the SC woman was murdered by fake Uber driver, another woman gets into the car of a fake Uber driver. He robs her at her home.
> 
> More of these stories will continue until pax start verifying the license plate and vehicle make/model before getting into a car.
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/US/police-seek-publics-identifying-man-pretended-ride-share/story?id=62439451


There are so many questionable facts in this News.
(1) If the car was not her ride, how did she get home? Turn by turn direction from her?
(2) That driver in the video cam, he seemed more like he was asking for his fare than was trying to rob. 
(3) She said that she already paid through the app, it wasn't her ride then how could she pay for the ride? Driver of her ride might have been cancelled for no show.
It seems that there were something behind curtains.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> There are so many questionable facts in this News.
> (1) If the car was not her ride, how did she get home? Turn by turn direction from her?
> (2) That driver in the video cam, he seemed more like he was asking for his fare than was trying to rob.
> (3) She said that she already paid through the app, it wasn't her ride then how could she pay for the ride?


Great point on the media and questionale points.

1. I was wondering about how he got her home, too. He could've asked when she got in, where are you going. She could've just told him or given the name of the condo/upscale apt and he was familiar with it.

2. The article states he followed her into her unit, which isn't shown.

3. The article states after he drove her home, he demanded to get paid. She told him she paid him in the app.

When I saw the segment on GMA this morning, they said he was a fake Uber driver. Yet the article doesn't specify if it was Uber or Lyft.


----------



## Spike72 (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm launching a campaign to combat this nonsensical "say my name" campaign: #spymyplate


----------



## MoneyMitch (Nov 15, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> Check the damn license plate. How hard is that, folks?


To play devils advocate, some states (including SC) do not have front license plates. However the PAX should still take the extra two seconds to look at the back license plate.

Even with me driving with unique personalized plates (front and back), I still get PAX asking me "who are you here for?" Really frustrating.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Check the damn license plate. How hard is that, folks?


I'm all for driver license check instead of the silly selfie or license plate that was hiding in the rear in our state. Uber drivers must show her/his driver license by request or make it mandatory to display on the windshield while rider(s) entering the vehicle(s).


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Nothing except driver's name is needed for PAX. What is your name? ask to drivers. That's is. It is not very hard except the passengers were really drunk. ( and in this case no driver would take them though.)
News guys are considering passengers like 8 years old kids. What is my name? hahaha.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

If they play the tell me my name game. Tell them. But insist they tell you your name right after.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

Parents of that chick from SC is absolutely ******ed. No wonder their child got herself murdered.
Any stalker can know your name, and then just pull up.
Check the freaking app for car's plate, model,and make even before asking idiotic question what's my name. Then check freaking profile picture of your driver's profile because phone and car could be stollen .
******ed parents got their daughter killed because they genetically passed their stupidity.
#sueretardedparents


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MoneyMitch said:


> To play devils advocate, some states (including SC) do not have front license plates. However the PAX should still take the extra two seconds to look at the back license plate.
> 
> Even with me driving with unique personalized plates (front and back), I still get PAX asking me "who are you here for?" Really frustrating.


I actually like who are you here for? it's way better than just asking UBER??


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Invisible said:


> A day after the SC woman was murdered by fake Uber driver, another woman gets into the car of a fake Uber driver. He robs her at her home.
> 
> More of these stories will continue until pax start verifying the license plate and vehicle make/model before getting into a car.
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/US/police-seek-publics-identifying-man-pretended-ride-share/story?id=62439451


Pax can verify plate and still have a bad experience. Dark accounts. These are "supposedly" hacked accounts or accounts opened via indentity theft.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

ntcindetroit said:


> I'm all for driver license check instead of the silly selfie or license plate that was hiding in the rear in our state. Uber drivers must show her/his driver license by request or make it mandatory to display on the windshield while rider(s) entering the vehicle(s).


Why should they gave the driver's address, age, etc.? Nonononono!


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

this lady in denver hopped off a plane, used ride "share" to go to gun store, buy a shot gun, then another one to getaway as the feds were watching her & put out a bolo on her then ultimately killed herself that driver was LUCKY many others are not

then next story is how lyft is making it safer for riders with consistent background checks

lol cant make this stuff up, they dont background check riders, half at this point already been banned & use fake accounts, they dont even offer verified accounts where riders who submit i.d. get a check mark whick would be easy to implement

you NEED an i.d. to sign up for scooter use though, they also raised scooter per minute to .20+ a mile, scooter time & safety MORE valuable than human service in uber/lyfts eyes

wonder why? because 3rd shift ridership would fall off a cliff

they could also forgoe needing an i.d. for riders first 30 days ir after first non 4-5 star rating where if they wanted to continue to use it one would need to be uploaded & perioducally get the selphie check to keep account

20+ million rides a day, handful of drivers vs. rider incidents but i guarauntee every shift or 20-30 rides a driver or their vehicle is verbally or physically attacked

but they dont care, cabs have partions for a reason, any felon, rapist, murderer, robber, stalker, etc. can sign up in minutes anonymously to use uber/lyft as a drug/prostitite mule or to get away from police

but but think of the poor rider safety, they can screenshot drivers face, drivers license, film or record entire trip, talk to a loved one while on the trip, 2 different phones and ubers servers track every minute & foot of the trip, public cameras everywhers, they can use fake names, order for complete strangers & the riders are scared lol

people really want alot for $2 net these days



IR12 said:


> Pax can verify plate and still have a bad experience. Dark accounts. These are "supposedly" hacked accounts or accounts opened via indentity theft.


i use a different plate than the one uber has on file, 4000+ rides 2 people checked it, 1 was weirded out & didnt go the other didnt care, but then again most of my rides in hotel valets early morning airport runs & never once thought about working nights or picking up at a bar or club.

my first 2 years prince was my profile pic not 1 rider said anything well i guess 1 did they dont care they just want the cheapest ride possible, personally id never use x or pool tiers as why would i risk my life with a stranger that values theres at $2, now if i was poor or couldnt afford a car, or had 10 duis or or or i would though hmmmmmmm

theyre not going to airport & thats literally the only ride that pays a legal rate

every new registration, i wait a week tell em my plate was stolen get a new one for $6 so now if anyone at airport or anyone else tries to report to uber or lyft for false or hateful reasons its not in their system

dont use a front plate either no ones ever said anything, vehicle type matches, name matches should be enough especially if the vehicle as described magically appears where you want it to within minutes, I get a lot of females by themselves to, im a minority, its so early suns not out & never had an issue, the problem is the drunkards some offering cash get played then blame it on uber or lyft, or just so drunk they dont care they just want to go home the bartender or someone at the bar more likely to do something to them then their driver but drivers get all the bad pub

and assumed driver accounts dont take much effort to set up every 1-2 years the system will just say no job for you with no warning, so its good to have a back up, usually the mistake is fixed with a visit to the hub in a day or few but the one that lasted a month after 20 different people stating itll only be a few business days make you be prepared for their next mistake


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ntcindetroit said:


> I'm all for driver license check instead of the silly selfie or license plate that was hiding in the rear in our state. Uber drivers must show her/his driver license by request or make it mandatory to display on the windshield while rider(s) entering the vehicle(s).


Because I really want all my drunken pax to know where I live....


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Because I really want all my drunken pax to know where I live....


in driving school when i got my license they taught us NOT to use real address on i.d. so if your wallet/purse/car was stolen the crooks didnt also rob your house

some states now make it illegal but ive never had a real address on my i.d.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

IR12 said:


> Pax can verify plate and still have a bad experience. Dark accounts. These are "supposedly" hacked accounts or accounts opened via indentity theft.


I doubt the chance of someone creating a fake license plate from information obtained on the dark web is going to match a driver's make/model of vehicle with someone who also looks similar to the driver, Pax have our picture, but that's another thing they're probably not even looking at.

It would be interesting to see if the fake R/S drivers look similar to the actual R/S driver who was supposed to pick them up. I wouldn't think so since pax don't even seem to look at the pic.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Those who are playing the wrong tag game on their vehicles are asking for trouble. I expect there will be mandatory audits at Green Light Hubs to verify vehicles. If I was Uber/Lyft Security I would be doing this now. You would have 72 hours to appear (except weekends and holidays) to have the in person vehicle verification carried out. If you don't show, you get suspended indefinitely. Period.

Uber needs to push out the lighted beacons quickly, we are headed that way anyway. If anyone objects to being forced to use the trade dress, quit the rideshare program completely and go get a job flipping hamburgers. 

I was stunned at what the woman in Maryland did. It was her fault for failure to verify completely. I have already had a number of people verify my tag number on my vehicle when picking up too. We are in a business, (yes a business) that individuals are taking advantage of. If you want to continue driving, you have to work a bit extra to provide both customer service and safety and security.

I would not be surprised to see undercover police officers getting assigned to catch fake rideshares and even to go so far as to verify the real ride shares to ensure they are following procedures and that their vehicle matches what is displayed in the app.


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

Ballermaris said:


> Those who are playing the wrong tag game on their vehicles are asking for trouble. I expect there will be mandatory audits at Green Light Hubs to verify vehicles. If I was Uber/Lyft Security I would be doing this now. You would have 72 hours to appear (except weekends and holidays) to have the in person vehicle verification carried out. If you don't show, you get suspended indefinitely. Period.
> 
> Uber needs to push out the lighted beacons quickly, we are headed that way anyway. If anyone objects to being forced to use the trade dress, quit the rideshare program completely and go get a job flipping hamburgers.
> 
> ...


lmao

you're working for an organized crime racket have you been to an airport lot? lmao least half those cars wouldn't pass an inspection because uber/lyft dont verify them i bet least half of all inspection forms are fake

uber/lyft dont even verify personal insurance & i bet a lot of drivers fake those to & i know for a fact they never once told me i needed ride share or commercial insurance so i doubt they told others which is insurance fraud & drivers will be dropped without it but at .60 a mile, 1975 cab rates how many drivers you think get it?

as far as trade dress 4+ years & ive never shown it once been living in my center console, i did walk into a green hub & without any info grabbed a stack of them though lmao

why would i put a target for every hater & competition in the city, might wake up with a brick thru my window or slashed tires, police harrasment, people trying to set you up, no one in 4000+ rides has asked me where my trade dress once & everyone hates drivers, the riders, the police, the businesses with drivers circling or sleeping by 18 hours a day, drivers at this point areca public nusisance every 3rd car has a sticker imagine all the others smart enough not to show it

you can also buy em online or print your own so not hard to fake

they want me to show trade dress without being paid? nope im an independent contractor i need a Ponzi scam marketing fee of $5+ each trip to display it. I dont promote evil companies on or off the clock so center console it goes, I promote my independent company by giving them my card so if they enjoyed my service & want to cut out the middle man they can schedule for a better deal so thanks for the networking & lead uber/lyft

think intelligent drivers that see uber Lyft getting 50-90% of the fare & arent completely insulted & do the same?

the lights are illegal in most places unless your a regulated cab & uber lyft are "technology" companies "sharing" rides so not a cab lmao

think 3 years ago on the show shameless there was a whole episode where carl was a scab uber driver, just driving up to people doing the uber dance(its like the pee pee dance) you can tell they waiting on a ride staring at a phone, rolled up on em asked if they were looking for a ride & best believe that goes on in the hood & suburbs millions of times a day off the books, you dont think lots if neighborhoods dont have a local guy buy now? one thats not afraid of the area they can call when all the drivers are ignoring or cancelling on them? at this point using the app is a last resort for them gotta be close to saturation sure ny, la have millions of ants to keep replacing but most states only have maybe 5 million people in the whole state eventually after 4+ years of scamming they start to run out if idiots to sign up hence this IPO joke

nothing new or innovative about the hack man or gyp sie cabs only new things is some evil billionaire criminals figured out out to be the middleman & get 50-90 % of the fare when a finders fee has never been more than 10%

this is not a business its a Ponzi scam whos cash flow is because 90% of the requests are human trafficking desperate people, seniors on fixed incomes, immigrants who are happy with $3 an hour because their homeland paid $3 a day, math flunkies who want beer or weed money, criminals, & true independent contractors passing out cards to build up their private client base off books

uber lyft security lmao you mean rohit who reads & speaks my language at a 5th grade level & just copy/pastes lies & frauds without reading drivers issues, than passing it around to 10 different rohits before just resolving the issue or who pit ypu on hold for 30 minutes if you ask for a supervisor hoping youll hang up?

in 4+ years ive been in front of a human at uber maybe 20 minutes & that was going to hub for the health check & boy did it look like a refugee camp

people get $2 to deliver a plate or bottle 100 feet & gave people rodes for .60 a mile in 1975 in no way is that a business lmao

no one cares about or respects uber drivers because most dont care or respect themselves,airports making their cut with no work, cities take their cut, uber gets their cut, and all riders care about is getting their cut in the form of a cheap subsidized ride thats under actual costs. $5 gas money to ride was a thing in 1992 any "adult" accepting $2-8 is an embarassement but they have to much pride to flip burgers, say welcome to walmart, they dont have a schedule, no drug test all they have to do is disrespect all the brave actual ADULTS who literally DIED so labor had rights & wouldn't be exploited like this

go figure easy to get people to give up all their rights just remind them its this or a paper hat & uniform

ignore, cancel, and let the 96% who fail the Ponzi by design degrade themselves


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

I have been to my local Atlanta Hub, and noted it was well organized, with no appearance of a refugee camp. (I have been inside the real ones overseas and there is no comparison.)

I do what I can to bring some customer service to the riders. Yes I have seen my share of idiots and attempted scammers. So there Mr. or Mrs. Troll, how about finding another line of work? I only do Uber part time, and do well. Oh by the way, all Uber/Lyft vehicles ARE subject to inspection at least in my area and insurance will be verified by local police. If you don't have it, your vehicle IS IMPOUNDED. Period.

There is no excuse for not having insurance and god forbid you are in a bad accident with no coverage, you can kiss your financial freedom, and physical freedoms good-bye.


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

Ballermaris said:


> I have been to my local Atlanta Hub, and noted it was well organized, with no appearance of a refugee camp. (I have been inside the real ones overseas and there is no comparison.)
> 
> I do what I can to bring some customer service to the riders. Yes I have seen my share of idiots and attempted scammers. So there Mr. or Mrs. Troll, how about finding another line of work? I only do Uber part time, and do well. Oh by the way, all Uber/Lyft vehicles ARE subject to inspection at least in my area and insurance will be verified by local police. If you don't have it, your vehicle IS IMPOUNDED. Period.
> 
> There is no excuse for not having insurance and god forbid you are in a bad accident with no coverage, you can kiss your financial freedom, and physical freedoms good-bye.


why im a 1%er least in uberville 4+ years, i relocated to my 4th state to take advantage of the green rush figured itd be a great way to learn city before i made a home base & get paid, ended up making home base a $40-75xl ride from my bed & the nearest condos are 700K so while the ants commute & circle i screen & throw em my scraps im sure they enjoy waiting hours for the $4 gross ride i bless em with so they can complete a quest or crb or whatever nonsense uber lyft comes up with

4% do succeed i aint no dummy ill ride the ponzi till it crumbles or they deactivate me & I already have a back up account ready to go because i know im dealing with an organized crime racket that simply does not care

there is an excuse to not have insurance for some, they're not paid enough to afford it getting 1971 minimum fares & while the apps on theyre covered right haha after a $1000 deductible and losing their job of course

anyhoo would make for a better lawsuit why didn't uber lyft verify drivers had insurance? verify inspection form? hmmmm bet the rider would split half that lawsuit money & if everyone dies who cares about insurance your dead just hope you have the important insurance LIFE if you have beneficiaries that is

if you scared go to church at $4-8 gross they're not customers they het zero service well $2 worth of it, to me they're thieves using an app to try & steal from a stranger thinking they slick, but 90+% of my rides 40+ mile & im tipped about 40% of the time and i know those short trip takers not tipping like that


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

What if the app just displayed a short random code to both parties and everyone just verifies each other's code?


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> What if the app just displayed a short random code to both parties and everyone just verifies each other's code?


thats how fifo airport SHOULD be its still geo 1st 8 in queue all have same chance

drivers should get a cab line just like cabbies, rider requests gets a code goes to first car in line, rider tells driver code to punch in, they're matched & off they go

all this qr code, illegal lights are all garbage, first drunks not doing all that, batteries die, ....most of the shenanigans are from people trying to do cash rides because at 1990 rates they pay its still to much even when the driver gets paid 1970 rates from it, they get burnt and want to make a story up about evil bad drivers, why would anyone take an app ride at a bar or club when theres crowds of people waving more cash than uber pays less than uber charges to get in now & go? they all drunk, impatient, in a hurry..

plus if an idiot puts a qr code on his window anyone can take a picture, print it & now have your qr code its not rocket science if it dont match oh well must be your camera or something if they wont get in theres 10 behind them that will

how bout if your so afraid and scared of the stranger danger uber lyft rapist boogie man you call a friend, family member, cab, or maybe use xl, select, black, lux where drivers are less homicidal/rapey because theyre paid a legal wage over costs instead of x & pool to save money because you dont have a problem paying for $5-10+ tip drinks marked up 1000% but apparently a chauffeur at 41% off costs is to much to tip for on an x or pool

willing to pay more for a beer than a chauffeur dont you shouldn't expect much more than travis bickle to show up he made higher wages when taxi driver came out is the real crime


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

*This is ridiculous. Its not uber/lyft/ or any drivers fault, its the sheepishness of the pax! The have all the info in the world to identify their legitimate driver, but they are too drunk, too lazy, or too stupid, to do it.*


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> *This is ridiculous. Its not uber/lyft/ or any drivers fault, its the sheepishness of the pax! The have all the info in the world to identify their legitimate driver, but they are too drunk, too lazy, or too stupid, to do it.*


Yes but we're not going to change human behaviour and we still have to solve the problem so...how bout that code?

A simple 3/4 digit code seems like the simplest and most fool proof thing for drunken idiots. You expecting them to read a 6-10 digit alphanumeric license plate? Lol man c'mon. It's been demonstrated experimentally that humans can only keep up to 4 pieces of information in their heads when they're not thinking.


----------



## smarternotharder (Apr 17, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> Yes but we're not going to change human behaviour and we still have to solve the problem so...how bout that code?
> 
> A simple 3/4 digit code seems like the simplest and most fool proof thing for drunken idiots. You expecting them to read a 6-10 digit alphanumeric license plate? Lol man c'mon. It's been demonstrated experimentally that humans can only keep up to 4 pieces of information in their heads when they're not thinking.


its not a problem

its 20+ million rides per day stuff going to happen

i dont care how drunk you are, youre an adult they teach you in grade school not to get in a car with strangers, if you're so out of it in public you cant tell your getting in a certain vehicle type that you were sober enough to summon oh well, cant fix stupid

i mean what are the chances its the same color same model but not your driver you requested showing up within minutes of you requesting? and theres a face pic if you cant even be bothered to look at the car & face on your phone & verify it nothing is going to help you


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> Yes but we're not going to change human behaviour and we still have to solve the problem so...how bout that code?
> 
> A simple 3/4 digit code seems like the simplest and most fool proof thing for drunken idiots. You expecting them to read a 6-10 digit


While I've always liked the code idea, I think if the drunk or dense pax can't handle reading a license plate, they can't handle a code.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> What if the app just displayed a short random code to both parties and everyone just verifies each other's code?


Doubt it would work for many. License plates are best bet, and if car shows up claiming to be ride and plate does not come close to matching, report the driver immediately.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Lyft/Uber lighted trade dress is on Amazon so...



SuzeCB said:


> Why should they gave the driver's address, age, etc.? Nonononono!


Yeah, that's a bit much.


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> questionable


And why does the article say she "called" a ride-sharing service? Is that just poor wording in the article or did she actually make a phone call to get a ride or did they mean to say she "called on" a ride-sharing service. Or am I just reading too much into it?


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

I believe it should have said she summoned the rideshare on her phone app.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> There are so many questionable facts in this News.
> (1) If the car was not her ride, how did she get home? Turn by turn direction from her?
> (2) That driver in the video cam, he seemed more like he was asking for his fare than was trying to rob.
> (3) She said that she already paid through the app, it wasn't her ride then how could she pay for the ride? Driver of her ride might have been cancelled for no show.
> It seems that there were something behind curtains.


Definitely looks like a cash trip gone wrong. If the driver really had malicious intent this would have been far worse.



Ballermaris said:


> Those who are playing the wrong tag game on their vehicles are asking for trouble. I expect there will be mandatory audits at Green Light Hubs to verify vehicles. If I was Uber/Lyft Security I would be doing this now. You would have 72 hours to appear (except weekends and holidays) to have the in person vehicle verification carried out. If you don't show, you get suspended indefinitely. Period.
> 
> Uber needs to push out the lighted beacons quickly, we are headed that way anyway. If anyone objects to being forced to use the trade dress, quit the rideshare program completely and go get a job flipping hamburgers.
> 
> ...


Why should the burden of driving unpaid to a mandatory audit be placed on driver???


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Definitely looks like a cash trip gone wrong. If the driver really had malicious intent this would have been far worse.


The police confirmed this guy doesn't work for any r/s company, as it was noted in a different article. If he worked for Uber, they would know his identity. Plus there's a $10,000 reward for his identity. It looks like he attempts to show her his phone, while in the elevator, so he can grab her.

@Wildgoose I misssd in the video when I first posted how it says he told her how her address wasn't registering, so that's how he got her to tell her his address.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Ballermaris said:


> Those who are playing the wrong tag game on their vehicles are asking for trouble. I expect there will be mandatory audits at Green Light Hubs to verify vehicles. If I was Uber/Lyft Security I would be doing this now. You would have 72 hours to appear (except weekends and holidays) to have the in person vehicle verification carried out. If you don't show, you get suspended indefinitely. Period.
> 
> Uber needs to push out the lighted beacons quickly, we are headed that way anyway. If anyone objects to being forced to use the trade dress, quit the rideshare program completely and go get a job flipping hamburgers.
> 
> ...


The only problem is that in many places the nearest Uber office is over 100 miles away. It's very inconvenient to ask someone to drive 3-4 hours round trip without pay just so someone could look at the license plate.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

In these cases I'm assuming that they do not know the make and model of the car, the color of the car (for sure), the driver's name, the license plate, nor have confirmed the destination either, and it's also a giveaway if you do not see a phone mounted on the dash somewhere also


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Invisible said:


> A day after the SC woman was murdered by fake Uber driver, another woman gets into the car of a fake Uber driver. He robs her at her home.
> 
> More of these stories will continue until pax start verifying the license plate and vehicle make/model before getting into a car.
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/US/police-seek-publics-identifying-man-pretended-ride-share/story?id=62439451


I got in a REAL UBER

AND GOT ROBBED !

By uber !
In MY OWN CAR !

Wheres my Damn HEADLINE !?!?


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I got in a REAL UBER
> 
> AND GOT ROBBED !
> 
> ...


So you GOT IN an Uber...but somehow ended up getting robbed in YOUR CAR??? How did you get to your car from the Uber?


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

UberAdrian said:


> So you GOT IN an Uber...but somehow ended up getting robbed in YOUR CAR??? How did you get to your car from the Uber?


He was driving for uber & they robbed him blind!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I do few ghetto pick ups every day... no worries from the pax side, they are happy to see me.. I am afraid I am going to be kidnapped?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> He was driving for uber & they robbed him blind!


TY.



UberAdrian said:


> So you GOT IN an Uber...but somehow ended up getting robbed in YOUR CAR??? How did you get to your car from the Uber?


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Seems more like miscommunication than robbery. The lady either didnt know or didnt care that driver was a bootleg, off app taxi. I go with former. The mainstream news media loves to feed us fake news. This case is only marginally similar to murdered USC student.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

nickd8775 said:


> The only problem is that in many places the nearest Uber office is over 100 miles away. It's very inconvenient to ask someone to drive 3-4 hours round trip without pay just so someone could look at the license plate.


Instead of having drivers go to a hub hours away, they could just request a pic of the back of the car, which shows the made/model, the color and the license plate.



mbd said:


> I do few ghetto pick ups every day... no worries from the pax side, they are happy to see me.. I am afraid I am going to be kidnapped?


Nah, you won't be kidnapped. But you may be carjacked, robbed or shot.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

EphLux said:


> Seems more like miscommunication than robbery. The lady either didnt know or didnt care that driver was a bootleg, off app taxi. I go with former. The mainstream news media loves to feed us fake news. This case is only marginally similar to murdered USC student.


Mainstream Media is OWNED BY 6 CORPORATIONS.

EVEN THE BIBLE IS BEING REWRITTEN.

EXAMINE WHO TELLS YOU WHAT " NEWS" is " REAL".

Look down the Rabbit Hole.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Honestly, I think this lady agreed to an off-app ride:

_She said the man stole her cellphone so she was unable to check initially if he worked for a ride-share, but once she got a new phone and *checked her history, she saw she never confirmed her request for a car.*_

None of the recommended _precautions_ would have worked in this case, if that is what she did. I mean, who requests an Uber but never confirms, nor sees Anything about the car, driver or arrival?

Further, I'm guessing she thought she could bolt and not pay the driver. He chased after her trying to get his payment. Looks that way in the video. This is NOT a 'mistaken' Uber incident.


----------

